# Proper form help.



## Xtrmbikin (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some advice. I just joined a JKD/Kali-Escrima school and can't wait till my next class but have been wondering about what the proper Kali-Escrima basics are.  I've only had one class so bear with me. We did a warm up consisting of a bit of stick twirling to loosen up.  I did my best but I couldn't help but feel uncoordinated and uncontrolled.  My instructor was explaining to us that the spin comes from the wrist and not the elbow. I think thats what he was saying.  I've been looking around on youtube for some basic drills but couldn't find what I was hoping for. I would like to better understand proper grip and form when you spin the stick in figure 8's and such.  How can I stretch my wrist to allow for better flow and what are some basic drills that I can do to improve on these things.  My next class is in a few days and was hoping to be able to practice over the weekend. I hope I didn't confuse anyone.


----------



## kalikg (Feb 23, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice!  Your wrists will loosen up with time and effort...don't force it.  Be patient.  As you have just begun it is natural to feel uncoordinated...you are!  This too will change with patience and diligence.
  Don't worry about too many drills to begin with; your instructor knows when your skill level permits more.
  It is difficult for me to help with proper form and grip and such over the computer.  Different systems practice in different ways and I don't want to lead you astray (from what your guro teaches).  For instance; some systems say you should have about a fist's worth of stick hanging out of the bottom of your hand...to be used for striking and disarms.  Other systems say you shouldn't do that and should instead keep the butt of the stick flush with your hand...the thinking is that the stick hanging out can be used against you as a handle for disarming you!  Which one is right?  That depends on what your instructor says.  He knows what works best with your system.
   Twirling is very important in many of the Filipino system...so keep it up!


----------



## Xtrmbikin (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, we use the grip that allows about a fist worth to stick out.  What I meant as grip was in regards to while I am twirling the stick around I feel my bottom 3 fingers letting go and feel this shouldn't be right as in my control of the weapon has now become limited.  If this is what should happen then ok but thinking ahead I feel an opponent could take advantage of this.  My instructor mentioned to not work it like the baton twirlers in color guard, so I want to work the basics in the correct way.  I understand the "feel" will come in time and want to practice the correct motion until I get there.  So should I have a full hand grip while spinning the stick around or allow it to "float" in my hand until my wrist loosens up.  If anyone has any video examples showing what they do at slow speed I would appreciate it.


----------



## Nuffries (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't have any videos but, as you said, if the three lower fingers are loose whilst you are twirling, it leaves you vulnerable to a quick shot that could easily make you drop your stick. You should keep a full palm grip at all times, even whilst transferring from hand to hand(which I'm sure you will learn soon enough ). The more you practice the twirls with this grip, the easier it will become. My left wrist still gets a bit stiff if I don't loosen it up often 

Theres my two cents.


----------



## Xtrmbikin (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. As long as I practice slowly I hopefully will avoid picking up bad habits.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 24, 2008)

unfortunately we all pick up bad habits from time to time. Your instructor will correct these as you progress.


----------



## jeff5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a few things I've picked up over the years.

-When twirling do not open your hand.  Always keep your fist closed.  It will be VERY hard at first, but you will eventually develop the wrist flexibility.

-Keep your elbows in and close to your body when you strike.  A good way to practice this is by doing your basic X striking pattern with a bag glove under you arm.  Elbows out is a good way to get your arm taken off.  You may think this shortens your strike, but extend your stick, use the full length when you strike.  If your still not close enough then adjust your range.

-That brings up another point.  Try to use the last 3 inches or so of your stick for the contact point.  Put some tape on the end, and spend time swing at a string or some such.  This is your greatest point of contact for power.  

-Practice in front of a mirror and pay very close attention to your body mechanics.  Your body should turn with your stick, into your strike, for more stiking power.  Just like you pivot into a hook, cross, etc., when your boxing.  

Hope that helps.


----------

